# When to fish



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm coming down Friday and was supposed to stay in a quiet part of Pensacola Beach. The condo was sold and the new owner cancelled a few reservations, mine being one of them. So now we are staying in Panama City Beach. Due to the high volume of people, it's going to be difficult to surf fish during the day, so im assuming I'll be limited to early morning and late afternoon/evening. I was hoping to catch some pompano, can I still expect to catch some during those times or should I change my approach and target something else?


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

I’ve always had the best luck early morning and late evening so you should be fine. Look for cuts in the sandbar and fish there. I like to fish three rods. One as far as I can cast, one not too far from shore and one in between. If I catch 2-3 fish in a row on the same rod, I move the other two to that distance. Peeled fresh shrimp has worked best for me. Goodluck!


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

Awhite08 said:


> I’ve always had the best luck early morning and late evening so you should be fine. Look for cuts in the sandbar and fish there. I like to fish three rods. One as far as I can cast, one not too far from shore and one in between. If I catch 2-3 fish in a row on the same rod, I move the other two to that distance. Peeled





Awhite08 said:


> I’ve always had the best luck early morning and late evening so you should be fine. Look for cuts in the sandbar and fish there. I like to fish three rods. One as far as I can cast, one not too far from shore and one in between. If I catch 2-3 fish in a row on the same rod, I move the other two to that distance. Peeled fresh shrimp has worked best for me. Goodluck!


Cool. I usually don't catch much, a few here and there off a spoon at sunrise and then just relax and nurse a few beers and watch my rods. I've only had success once a few years ago and caught 3 or 4 pompano. 
So fresh peeled shrimp over fishbites?


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

honeyhole said:


> Cool. I usually don't catch much, a few here and there off a spoon at sunrise and then just relax and nurse a few beers and watch my rods. I've only had success once a few years ago and caught 3 or 4 pompano.
> So fresh peeled shrimp over fishbites?


a lot of people have success with fish bites and sand fleas. I’ve just personally had more luck with peeled shrimp. Try them all and see what the fish want!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

don't forget to try for some whiting. some people call them ground mullet. they are real easy to catch. good to eat, too.
jack


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

jack2 said:


> don't forget to try for some whiting. some people call them ground mullet. they are real easy to catch. good to eat, too.
> jack


What's the best way to catch them?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just a finger nail size of shrimp on a small hook with a small weight. just where the surf breaks on the sand is a good spot. keep the line tight. small setup with a light rod. fun as hell. you can load up if you can find them.
jack


----------



## honeyhole (Sep 19, 2016)

gotcha. So would a pomp rig with a 1oz sinker work or just go with a solo hook, and a smaller hook?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've never tried a pomp rig. just rig it like you're bream fishing.
jack


----------



## High_Voltage (Feb 3, 2021)

Spring has always been weird in my past experience. During the hot months morning/afternoon are usually best but in Spring I tend to catch them mid day when its warmest. Usually on my farthest out rod too. I throw a 10' as far as I can with a sand flea /fishbite combo and then another light rig right behind the breakers with 15lb flouro pomp rig for whiting.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

honeyhole said:


> I'm coming down Friday and was supposed to stay in a quiet part of Pensacola Beach. The condo was sold and the new owner cancelled a few reservations, mine being one of them. So now we are staying in Panama City Beach. Due to the high volume of people, it's going to be difficult to surf fish during the day, so im assuming I'll be limited to early morning and late afternoon/evening. I was hoping to catch some pompano, can I still expect to catch some during those times or should I change my approach and target something else?


I saw Brock Meyers on tv the other day.He does a guide service for surf fishing in pcb.He says that he teaches you how to surf fish.His number is 256-443-1759.pcb surf fishing tours.Might be worth the money.Good luck.


----------

